# Homemade checkering cradle..(pic heavy)



## Derek Edge

Ok, here's the pics of my checkering cradle.  Nothing spectacular, I just built it out of scraps that I had left over from building my workbench.  Gouging out the channel for the holding block to bolt too was the hardest and forgive my lack of attention to detail, but all I had to work with was three chiesels, a drill and a hammer.  I could not find a  4" straight router bit big enough to do this with so I had to improvise.  Enjoy.


----------



## Derek Edge

BTW, I do have a few minor adjustments to make, like cutting the chuck down a little, so that it's not so deep and welding a couple of pieces of 1/4" round steel to the end bolts, to form a "T-handle" so to speak, so that I can just turn the handle to tighten the bolt down.


----------



## 99Tarbox

Nice!  Once I get my stock cut I may need some checkering.


----------



## Cknerr

Wow, mine is kinda crude compared to yours. Copying Brownells will work. 

This is mine with a shotgun forend in it. The cups I use are wood. The sandpaper is actually an "eraser". Not that I ever have to use one of course. The little post sticking out is a friction lock. Sometimes I want it to stay put, sometimes not, sometimes a little tension. This allows that. The dowel has a slope cut into it. Wore it out so I had to glue in a new surface.





This is with a butt stock, the frame on the end is an extender for something like a full length muzzle loader.





This is about the right level for comfort. Arms bent at elbows, neck not cranked way over looking down. The carver's vice allows me to swivel the cradle around 360 if needed. This is in addition to rotating the wood in the vice. You will need to get the swivel going for yours. Walking around, bending, twisting might be survived by someone under 30. Since I can't count that far back without taking my shoes off to count that high..... The silver flex pipe has a duct fan in it. Since I have an allergy to walnut (just great for my line of work), it pulls dust away from me and pushes it up to the HEPA filter above me. 





Note I did not show you how the ends to my cradle are attached. Been promising myself since the day after it was  made to make something fancy to replace the finger tightened hex nuts....just haven't gotten around to it yet. It's only been this way for a little while.  (40 years?)

Take care,
Chris


----------

